# Big decrease in baby's movements a sign that labor might be close?



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

Yesterday and even more today I've noticed that my baby isn't moving as much. He still moves, but it's more like one big stretch where a few days ago he'd have moved quite a few times in a row.

Did any of you notice a decrease in baby's movements before labor?

I'm 38 weeks now and see my midwife again this wednesday, so I'm hoping I don't go into labor at least before I see her again!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't think that is a sign of labor. Honestly, I'd call her right away and let her know that you've noticed a marked decrease in activity. From what I've read, babies are supposed to be as active at the end of a pregnancy as they are earlier.

Not to scare you but instead to arm you with knowledge - look into it some more. Here is a good place to start:
http://babykickalliance.org/healthcarePro.asp


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

ok well now im really glad i have my last ob/gyn appointment tomorrow morning!! I'll be sure to get fully checked out...
thanks


----------



## Sage.Naissance (Feb 5, 2008)

Baby's movement can decrease when it engages in the pelvis.


----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

not to worry you, but just as a precaution, i wouldnt wait til your appt, id call now.


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

I called and the doc suggested I do fetal kick counts. I ate a piece of apple cake and layed down and I counted at least 15 in an hour, so that's ok. I'll do it again in an hour or so. I don't know, maybe the baby has turned a bit and I'm just not feeling the kicks as much.

His head is definitely really low, so maybe that's also the reason as sage.naissance suggested.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Not movement in general, but I did notice that my baby stopped hiccuping. The night before I went into labor, I got one of those week-by-week development emails and it said that babies stop hiccuping 24-48 hours before labor to prepare for birth by starting to clear out their lungs. I realized I hadn't felt hiccups since the day before, and sure enough, I went into labor the next day. I wonder how common that is...


----------

